# Lsd



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm wondering if my 67 Goat really does have a LSD.(auto trans)
am told that after jacking both wheels off the ground that both wheels should spin the same direction..............
does the car need to be in neutral for this?
thanks as always


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes. If the trans is in gear (locked) then what you'll see is the rear wheels turning in opposite directions. It could also feel pretty stiff / hard to turn in this mode.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I like to test on the road. Put one side of the car on the grass and the other side on pavment. From a stop, give her some berries, if it's a 1 wheel wonder just the tire in the grass will spin, if it's a lsd it'll spin the one on the road too.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

LSD !...that stuff will mess up your mind! arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There's a reason they made it illegal in 1966!!!!


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Lysergic Acid Diethalamide tartrate 25, developed in 1938 by Albert Hofman for sandoz labs id Switzerland. 
Basically an altered ergot fungas that is a disease of rye.
I or course know nothing of this.
(adjusts halo)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

TK, you are a genius...now go fix your GTO!!!!:rofl::lol: UE


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

......Ol' Albert was riding his bicycle when he "came on". The worlds first acid trip...and on wheels....in the 1930's before any fuzztone guitar existed......wow. Geeter the Cheater raises his glass of absinthe towards the Great Wet North and advises Topkat to only operate his machine on a controlled, closed course......


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Topkat said:


> I'm wondering if my 67 Goat really does have a LSD.(auto trans)
> am told that after jacking both wheels off the ground that both wheels should spin the same direction..............
> does the car need to be in neutral for this?
> thanks as always


Just watch Marisa Tomei testifying in "My Cousin Vinny.". She explains what a "limited slip differential" is very succinctly.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Paul, they will have trouble understanding her, due to her New Yawk accent!!:lol:


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

take off the cover and look. only positive way.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

The humble Tk, salutes my brothers of other mothers with a hoisted tumbler or 1800.

:cheers:cheers:cheers
arty:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

pontiac said:


> take off the cover and look. only *posi*tive way.


lol.


----------

